

IWD vs ObjectiveC - iPhone HTML5 apps made easy - JarekS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXxzeue6Kco

======
JarekS
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za0FPkaMGrk> \- part two of the screencast.

